# Brake Caliper Prep for Painting



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

All,

I have just bought some yellow caliper paint for my black tt coupe. I was planning on painting the calipers over the weekend.

Could you please advise the best method for preparing the caliper ready for paint to get the best result.

What is the best way to clean them?

Regards,

Shah


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Before I did mine I used brake cleaner to ensure no grease was present. It worked perfectly well for me. Just make sure you give it overnight to dry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

ffs the search button isn't just painted on you know


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

brake cleaner is good for the initial first cleaning. Then take some cleaner/degreaser and clean with a cotton cloth and then clean/wipe down with warm water. You will not have to wait over night as well by doing it this way.

Tape off all areas for over spray if using spray can. Tape off just where you need if brush-on.

It was easier for me to do the front or rear first and the next day do the other. I put it up on jack stands first and removed tyres next morning put on and repeated process......

Have fun...... 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used a wire brush first to get most of the kack off then used break cleaner.

Worked fine on my last 2 cars.


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks All ,

Took your advise guys and my calipers have come out brilliant - I painted them Yellow. What a cheap mod - but was time consuming.

Regards, Shah


----------

